# Чтение нот с листа для отстающих



## SDmitriy (28 Мар 2013)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые музыканты! Проводя активную подготовку к поступлению в муз. училище, я обнаружил, что ужасно читаю ноты с листа, а точнее, слишком медленно. Недостаточно хорошо знаю расположение нот в басовом ключе, особенно на добавочных линейках. Пока я учился в детской музыкальной школе, эта проблема не очень волновала меня, так как времени на разучивание произведений всегда было "много и даже с хвостиком", а в муз. училище всё по-другому: каждую четверть нужно выучивать по 5 произведений. 

*Прошу ответить на несколько основных вопросов:*
* Как подбирать нотную литературу для тренировки чтения с листа?
* Как с ходу подбирать аппликатуру в данных произведениях?
* Как читать с листа, не замедляя темп, чтобы дать себе время на обдумывание нот?

*Как видите для меня вопрос чтения с листа стал ребром и я был бы весьма благодарен всем тем, кто сможет поделиться опытом и подсказать, как научится уверенно и быстро читать ноты с листа. Заранее спасибо!*


----------



## askurpela (28 Мар 2013)

pm


----------



## voldemar-60 (29 Мар 2013)

SDmitriy писал:


> Как видите для меня вопрос чтения с листа стал ребром и я был бы весьма благодарен всем тем, кто сможет поделиться опытом и подсказать, как научится уверенно и быстро читать ноты с листа. Заранее спасибо!



Ответ очевиден, как можно больше читать, идти от простого к сложному, не гнаться сразу за темпом, главное точно воспроизводить текст (хотя здесь есть варианты. если просто познакомиться с пьесой, где-то можно и упрощать фактуру, но это на начальном этапе).почитайте метод. литературу, например Г.Шахов "Игра по слуху, чтение с листа..." и др. В общем, работайте над этим и успех будет.


----------

